# killalures



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone tried killalures, there an australian brand, I picked up a couple from K-mart the otherday, one is a prawn imitation and the other some sort od diver.
Anyone else use them?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the flatz rat was a fav for a while but now almost exclusively use SPs...still got one lying around somewhere...

the flatz accounted for many a good fish in both fresh and salt....from memory worked better on a slow troll or retrieve...


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Loco,

Yeah they were/are the gun tropical lure. Designed by Dave Killalea in Townsville, North QLD. He then sold them to Basser Millard. Have used them to good result in the Hinchinbrook Channel. Must admit I haven't used them for some time. So maybe it's time again.

Pete


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, cant wait to try them out, hopefully this sunday i can give them a good work out. Has anyone tried the pak rat?
here are some pics anyway

cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Got a couple of the Pak Rats in a green/yellow with black spots. Was told they are good on the Bass in the shallows. But have never caught anythign on them.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

have got some very decent flatties and bream on the attack shape, black with gold spots. very decent lures compared to japanese brand prices...


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Caught a few Snapper on the Elton John fat ratz 2.

Just keep an eye on the hooks, they blunten easily and need replacing after a while. I got towed for 300mtrs at 4.5kms/hr once while trolling one, then got spat out......damn hook didnt set.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

A small Pakrat was my all time fave 'Go to' freshwater lure ( Still are used quite a bit ),

The larger 60mm version has caught me a few solid Redfin and some corker Golden Perch too...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWBfWiQAADLXgAAQQIcAIJQAP//f4DABK2toNT01TRhGmgg0zUAamAUaam0mIANA00EjUehlADAR7iPzdWItqVF5D3jMc6P3gJbwR6x8XYyZWw6owafqFzqcH8OxFuuMZ2M9K3yErVngJCqu0Z4O+qG+wcqiaTlt4XVpVIBwUxZ2NOHmeovAtNUYhaIHVyXeQ+4tEEIpMzuLMIbaG+5ops871OcDhMeaV0oBBq/rfAQdygJsQQ3OoxaKtJ6exDJa9StJ5RXrchFFqkYOW4dGB0kFjzPV3tHBKGagQkapRtjV+TtaYc1mrR2ndUqqcQS7KnHsUg+TaslBX5Ik9ozaTJzMP9Th1Qiw5IkyeTJSiGY5KYkiaH0H660u0gRvORL/F3JFOFCQYF9aJA==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah!

Flatratz.....love 'em

Cheers Andybear


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i tried them out on sunday, no salmon around but they smashed the couta, ill be looking at getting a few more!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

legend lure flatz rat..the littler version-in gold...an immortal!50 fish or more!
johnny


----------

